# Pet Insurance?



## wvnewbie (Mar 21, 2018)

New here.  Searched this "Pets" Forum and did not find any discussions re: Pet Insurance

New adopted 4 month old puppy was found in a ditch...  Very healthy, alert, etc.  Looked at different insurance companies.  $25 - $30 per month with a $250 deductible.  Does not cover routine visits, vaccinations, nor "preventative" meds.

Anyone have experience with these polices?  Comments? Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 21, 2018)

We have never had pet insurance with any of our dogs.   While they are young and healthy, the annual checkup and shots were never a big expense.   However one of our dogs blew out both his back knees and needed surgery on the tendons which was quite costly at the time.   He also developed cancer and kidney failure which was expensive to treat... but he was worth every penny and then some.   

I suppose when we get another dog we still won't bother with insurance.   Just tuck away the money you'd pay for the premiums so you'll have an emergency fund.


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 21, 2018)

awwww good of you to give the puppy a home.

I hear so many stories that pet insurance is really not worth the cost and that you would be better off socking away the money it would cost each month for the insurance into a savings account and DON'T touch it unless it is needed.

On the other hand my cat has cost me plenty over the years but I do think in the long run the insurance would have been a waste of money.


----------



## wvnewbie (Mar 21, 2018)

That was quick!  Thank you for the very prompt replies!  With other much loved and now gone dogs, I never "invested" in insurance either.  At $500 - $600 per year the insurance adds up.  OTOH, the expenses in their later years was very high.  Not that I was concerned!  ANYTHING for my beloved friends.

But... I am in that "fixed income" world now and a huge pet med expense might not be possible.  Tough decision.

Thanks!


----------



## wvnewbie (Mar 21, 2018)

This is a test to see if I know how to post a pic


----------



## Mizzkitt (Mar 21, 2018)

He or she sure sure has posing down to an art. I see now why you rescued her, those eyes looking up could win anyone's heart. Is that a slipper she has been chewing on?


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2018)

No pet insurance here, it's a rip off I think. They should  cover half routine visits and shots too.

Your pup is beautiful! You said Border Collie mix? The Border Collie is the most intelligent breed of all I have read and have boundless energy. 

Since I live in a Condo community I can only see fit to have a little dog that doesn't need as much exercise. If not for that, I'd want a Border Collie myself!


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 21, 2018)

wvnewbie said:


> This is a test to see if I know how to post a pic
> View attachment 50053



Oh my goodness; what a gorgeous face!   Who wouldn't love that little one?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 21, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> We have never had pet insurance with any of our dogs.   While they are young and healthy, the annual checkup and shots were never a big expense.   However one of our dogs blew out both his back knees and needed surgery on the tendons which was quite costly at the time.   He also developed cancer and kidney failure which was expensive to treat... but he was worth every penny and then some.
> 
> I suppose when we get another dog we still won't bother with insurance.   Just tuck away the money you'd pay for the premiums so you'll have an emergency fund.



Same here, had many dogs and cats over the years and never was inclined to buy pet insurance.  One of our dogs needed knee surgery on both back knees, it was expensive at the time, but we just took care of it.  Had some other health issues and medications with our other pets, but we always have enough cash tucked away for medical emergencies for our furkids.

WV, adorable pup, kind of you to give him a good home.


----------



## Toomuchstuff (Mar 22, 2018)

What a sweet looking dog !!!!  I can see why you're in love !  LOL    As for insurance , I never got it. I just pay out of pocket for his expenses.


----------



## wvnewbie (Mar 23, 2018)

Mizzkitt said:


> He or she sure sure has posing down to an art. I see now why you rescued her, those eyes looking up could win anyone's heart. Is that a slipper she has been chewing on?



"He"  -  Hemp is male.  No, not chewing!!!  That's my foot in the pic.  Actually...  Altho's Hemp has many chew toys, this morning was the FIRST chewing on an old throw rug.  Not a big deal.


----------

